# How do Sensors see Intuitives?



## stormingheroine (Feb 1, 2012)

So I'm sure this question has been asked already... but I couldn't find it.

So I've got a question for all the Sensors. How do you see Intutives?

I'd really like to hear NEGATIVES as well as positives about the way we think/talk/behave! In return, I'll tell you how I see Sensors...

Sensors are much more 'in the present' than Intuitives. And usually more logical/commonsensical (though NTs are generally very logical). But SFs are way more common-sensical than NFs from my experience. e.g. better at remembering a new route in an unfamiliar town or something.

Ok but now I'm going to say the problem I have with Sensors. I'm really sorry if this offends... Sensors are more 'limited' in their thinking than Intuitives. Intuitives' thoughts sort of bound ahead past where Sensors seem to be able to reach/be willing to go.

So I feel a bit frustrated sometimes when talking to my Sensor friends... it's like they've hit a brick wall and they're stuck and unwilling to follow me. But I'm sure you guys, too, must get very frustrated with Intuitives! But in what way? I imagine we must seem scattered, boring probably when we wax lyrical about our adored webs of ideas. Do we, too, seem to be 'stuck' but in a different place? Stuck with our heads in the clouds, maybe?

Thanks heaps for any thoughts


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm an intuitive. And just like to offer my own opinion on this. In my experiences, sensors are more focused on what's going on in the moment. There thoughts (if any ) aren't very deep. They are probably thinking about what they are going to do after they get off of PerC. I don't really think they focus their attention, like you would, on how others view the world. It's more simplistic for them. It's more black and white for them with a lot less gray. Again, sensors are going to tell you something way different, but it's just the way I view them.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I'm an intuitive. And just like to offer my own opinion on this. In my experiences, sensors are more focused on what's going on in the moment. There thoughts (if any ) aren't very deep. They are probably thinking about what they are going to do after they get off of PerC. I don't really think they focus their attention, like you would, on how others view the world. It's more simplistic for them. It's more black and white for them with a lot less gray. Again, sensors are going to tell you something way different, but it's just the way I view them.


*grabs popcorn*


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> *grabs popcorn*


Do you mind if we sit together  I'll bring the beer and cookies .


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I'm an intuitive. And just like to offer my own opinion on this. In my experiences, sensors are more focused on what's going on in the moment. There thoughts (if any ) aren't very deep. They are probably thinking about what they are going to do after they get off of PerC. I don't really think they focus their attention, like you would, on how others view the world. It's more simplistic for them. It's more black and white for them with a lot less gray. Again, sensors are going to tell you something way different, but it's just the way I view them.


maybe you should review the definition of Ti.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Do you mind if we sit together  I'll bring the beer and cookies .


Sounds good. Got front row tickets to the end of the world


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

This should be good.


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I'm an intuitive. And just like to offer my own opinion on this. In my experiences, sensors are more focused on what's going on in the moment. There thoughts (if any ) aren't very deep. They are probably thinking about what they are going to do after they get off of PerC. I don't really think they focus their attention, like you would, on how others view the world. It's more simplistic for them. It's more black and white for them with a lot less gray. Again, sensors are going to tell you something way different, but it's just the way I view them.


 You can read minds?


----------



## stormingheroine (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm no I don't quite agree with you there @donkeybals . It's true of SOME Sensors. But no, one of my closest friends is an ISFP and she's one of the most thoughtful, most insightful people you'll meet. She can explore new ideas with ease. It's just that she _prefers_ to live in the present. And her Dominant Fi means she's very perceptive about how others view the world: she even understands me a lot of the time, I mean, and I'm an Intuitive! Insight doesn't equal intuition.

@Seeker99 @benr3600 @Khys- if you're offended... feel free to hit back with some Intuitive-insults


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

Not offended at all. Just think what donkeybals said showed a serious lack of knowledge and understanding.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

benr3600 said:


> Sounds good. Got front row tickets to the end of the world


I believe it was Eric Cantona who said that at the last day of mankind, he would go to sleep.


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

not every entp is going to be developed in their thinking functions. its always best you use the back of your hand in response.


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

It depends on the type. It depends on the individual. I typically get along with INFJs and ENFPs better than any other type but there are always exceptions. I get along with more intuitive types than i do with sensor types, but...

...A little more focus on functions would be preferred

INFJs and ISTPs have a lot of overlap. We're capable of using the same judging and information collecting functions. INTPs and ISTPs share the same dominant function. Needless to say i get along with other ISTPs. So basing my opinion off of the N in the four character designation for a type?

It's just not very relevant.


----------



## stormingheroine (Feb 1, 2012)

@FearsomeCritter - Yes, I see your point - however, I think that there is, in general, a distinction between people who tend to use one function, and people who tend to use the other, whether it is their dominant or their auxiliary function. For example, I think Feelers and Thinkers have different demeanours.


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

excalibird said:


> @FearsomeCritter - Yes, I see your point - however, I think that there is, in general, a distinction between people who tend to use one function, and people who tend to use the other, whether it is their dominant or their auxiliary function. For example, I think Feelers and Thinkers have different demeanours.


Yes, but this is why i point out that it's really a matter of the individual. A lot of people sit right within their type's stereotype, but many don't. Oddly, the people i tend to get along with the best don't perfectly match their types' stereotype. The people i tend to get along with and see in a positive light are a little more balanced.

roud:


----------



## stormingheroine (Feb 1, 2012)

FearsomeCritter said:


> Yes, but this is why i point out that it's really a matter of the individual. A lot of people sit right within their type's stereotype, but many don't. Oddly, the people i tend to get along with the best don't perfectly match their types' stereotype. The people i tend to get along with and see in a positive light are a little more balanced.
> 
> roud:


Wow. That's true! People who use all their functions more evenly are much more likable... thank you for that insight


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread is reopened, please try to keep it tasteful.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

All my Sensor friends call me weird all the time haha. They find my "what if" questions exhausting and roll their eyes when I share my weird theories with them haha... If it isnt directly involved with their lives or isnt practical, they dont really see the point of addressing it and dont really understand why I'm interested in that instead of things that can actually be applied to my life.

I need to work on my S functions haha...


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been told by my sensing friends that I'm weird, overly passionate about silly things (like politics, meaning of life, the news). The fact that I'm not traditional bothers them, like it's some sort of insult. 

I do have a lot of sensing friends so they must like something.


----------



## FearsomeCritter (Jan 14, 2010)

MelanieM said:


> I've been told by my sensing friends that I'm weird, overly passionate about silly things (like politics, meaning of life, the news). The fact that I'm not traditional bothers them, like it's some sort of insult.
> 
> I do have a lot of sensing friends so they must like something.


I am a lot more involved in politics than most people i know, and also very passionate. Your friends are entitled to their opinions but i see this as a good thing. ^^

I get a bit irked when people that claim not to follow politics then go out and vote.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

A little too deep and concerned about unnecessary things, but that's just the way they are. It's kinda funny, in a good way, to watch them debating or discussing something. xD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Khys said:


> Not offended at all. Just think what donkeybals said showed a serious lack of knowledge and understanding.


Isn't that what these threads end up descending to anyway? (more of a statement than question, but too bored to care to contribute anything other than that ) My opinion is known enough by all surely anyway that I don't have to really say how I see iNtuiting types right now. Again.

*Jaded much? Why yes, I am!*


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

I rather be a sensor, it just seems like their lives are easier and they can easily adapt to whatever life brings them. They do live in the moment and seem more emotionally balanced.

I'm using a mighty broad brush here I know...


----------



## sitodocambia (Nov 14, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> The fact that I'm not traditional bothers them, like it's some sort of insult.
> 
> I do have a lot of sensing friends so they must like something.


Are they SJs? I have an ISFJ friend who seems to be bothered when I act "weird," but the funny thing is he's too nice to ever tell me about it. He's more in to politics than me, but he accepts certain problems with the world as being inevitable, so our discussions usually end with me being angry that I can't fix something in the world and brooding over it for hours. Also, he doesn't understand (and sometimes gets annoyed) when I tell him things based on intuitions and not on facts (which I do all the time). Sometimes he tries to argue with me when I tell him something that I just "know" that he doesn't agree with because he thinks we're having a discussion, but it just annoys me because he can't "see" the pattern the way I can (my Ni interpets everything in terms of patterns, concepts, and mechanisms).

Sorry for the vent, but, in short, he gets annoyed when I have non-mainstream opinions/behaviors and I think he, on some level, feels sorry for me for being weird, which is ironic because I'm glad I'm different. I'm sure he thinks I worry about trivial things and not about the important things, which is also ironic because I often think the same of him (I worry about big picture things and he worries about what's happening more immediately).

Also, INFPs and ISTJs usually get along splendidly since they share the same cognitive functions (Fi, Si, Te, and Ne), and INFPs and ISFJs are types that sometimes look alike, so that can facilitate their relationship on some level.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Kitzara said:


> A little too deep and concerned about unnecessary things, but that's just the way they are. It's kinda funny, in a good way, to watch them debating or discussing something. xD


This is the good stuff! Come on, tell us more. There's way too much wank about how the evil SJs make our lives miserable and ruin the world. I want to hear about how we suck, for serious.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I see intuitives with my peepers because I'm a literal sensor :dry:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

We tend to repress and project our Tertiary or Inferior N, and so we treat it as exemplifying what annoys us in other people.

So, for example, I, as an Si Dom, get ticked off when someone spouts off unrealistic ideas not grounded in the facts.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I think its important to point out (since no one else has that I've noticed is) that there are two types of sensors. Si and Se, both are very different.


I get along very well with the Se types. However the Si types for the most part I don't get along with very well. I have one friend who is a ISFJ who has a very top heavy Si. She is very religious and very black in white about rules. As far as how she sees me I would have to say she probably thinks I'm evil. I question authority she doesn't and she judges me for it. I think she sees me as less of a person honestly. She doesn't understand my Ni at all. And we have a lot of problems communicating. I have had to learn to speak in a way she will understand. I'm not saying she's dumb. She just can't seem to understand what I'm saying unless it's in the Si format. So honestly she might think I'm crazy and don't know what I'm talking about. 

Not all Si users are like this though. I am interested to hear what other sensors have to say though. So far there haven't been many useful posts.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

MelanieM said:


> I rather be a sensor, it just seems like their lives are easier and they can easily adapt to whatever life brings them. They do live in the moment and seem more emotionally balanced.
> 
> I'm using a mighty broad brush here I know...


Seriously? The most unstable types I've met are ESFJs. I'm not saying that all are but they were really something.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Seriously? The most unstable types I've met are ESFJs. I'm not saying that all are but they were really something.


Then you haven't met very many representative ESFJs. The ones I know are pretty incredibly people.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

sitodocambia said:


> Are they SJs? I have an ISFJ friend who seems to be bothered when I act "weird," but the funny thing is he's too nice to ever tell me about it. He's more in to politics than me, but he accepts certain problems with the world as being inevitable, so our discussions usually end with me being angry that I can't fix something in the world and brooding over it for hours. Also, he doesn't understand (and sometimes gets annoyed) when I tell him things based on intuitions and not on facts (which I do all the time). Sometimes he tries to argue with me when I tell him something that I just "know" that he doesn't agree with because he thinks we're having a discussion, but it just annoys me because he can't "see" the pattern the way I can (my Ni interpets everything in terms of patterns, concepts, and mechanisms).
> 
> Sorry for the vent, but, in short, he gets annoyed when I have non-mainstream opinions/behaviors and I think he, on some level, feels sorry for me for being weird, which is ironic because I'm glad I'm different. I'm sure he thinks I worry about trivial things and not about the important things, which is also ironic because I often think the same of him (I worry about big picture things and he worries about what's happening more immediately).


That's the same way it is for me with other ISFJs I know.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

knittigan said:


> Then you haven't met very many representative ESFJs. The ones I know are pretty incredibly people.


Oh they are! But they are also rather unstable.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Oh they are! But they are also rather unstable.


Well, since ESFJs aren't inherently unstable, then clearly the individuals that you're describing _are not representative_. None of the ESFJs I know are unstable in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

knittigan said:


> This is the good stuff! Come on, tell us more. There's way too much wank about how the evil SJs make our lives miserable and ruin the world. I want to hear about how we suck, for serious.


Fair enough then. The only problem I have with intuitives is when they come up with tons of ingenious ideas and theories, and get pretty excited over thoughts of them, but if one of them were to become a reality, they would no longer find it quite as interesting and would then move on to the next idea or concept. And it just makes me think, "Cant you be happy with the world the way it is?" :laughing:

Of course, it's natural for intuitives to enjoy new theories and ideas, and to be generally bored by the real world. Most sensor hate is directed at SJs, however, it's just that some people fail to distinguish. SJs are more likely to be criticizing you and telling you to be normal/traditional/whatever, though that's just some of them. SPs are more likely to go with the flow, they just won't get as heavily excited over your theories and conceptualizations.

Si easily sees the difference between how things are and how they have always been, and generally prefers things to be how they've always been, so naturally SJs are more uncomfortable with new concepts & ideas. Se simply sees things for what they are, and doesn't project any other image on to it. Therefore SPs usually don't mind ideas & concepts so much, we just won't be overly excited about them until they become a reality.


----------



## sitodocambia (Nov 14, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That's the same way it is for me with other ISFJs I know.


Yeah, me too. I usually get along well with ISFJs, and we can seem the same on the outside, but our inner beliefs and values are often so different that it's hard for us to agree on anything substantial.


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

knittigan said:


> Well, since ESFJs aren't inherently unstable, then clearly the individuals that you're describing _are not representative_. None of the ESFJs I know are unstable in any way whatsoever.


That's because this entire conversation is completely subjective. 
We're all going to view people differently and from our own point of view regardless of type.
I know one ISFJ and I have similar issues to what ENTJwillruletheworld seems to have. 
Though, I know two ESFJ's and we get along beautifully. 
The difference doesn't seem to be that great.
However, I suppose the thing that irritates me is their Si if I would have to guess a reason.
I don't have many SJ's in my life but this is definitely not my opinion on all of them.
Some of the SJ's I have had contact with on PerC have been rather wonderful.
In an overall "sensing" point of view I generally get along much better with SP's though.
My two best friends are ESFP and ISFP. They make life funny for serious folk like me.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Kitzara said:


> Fair enough then. The only problem I have with intuitives is when they come up with tons of ingenious ideas and theories, and get pretty excited over thoughts of them, but if one of them were to become a reality, they would no longer find it quite as interesting and would then move on to the next idea or concept. And it just makes me think, "Cant you be happy with the world the way it is?" :laughing:


Bahahaha :laughing: That's funny that you see us as indiscriminate with our ideas. I think that might be more of an Ne thing, but I'm sure it's applicable to all of us on some level because I would inevitably be able to find something wrong with the way that things were and there would therefore still be need for the chaaaaange that we so love. For the most part, though, I'm very focussed on my pet issues. God, if they were implemented, I swear that I would rewire my brain to be happy with the status quo forever.



> Of course, it's natural for intuitives to enjoy new theories and ideas, and to be generally bored by the real world. Most sensor hate is directed at SJs, however, it's just that some people fail to distinguish. SJs are more likely to be criticizing you and telling you to be normal/traditional/whatever, though that's just some of them. SPs are more likely to go with the flow, they just won't get as heavily excited over your theories and conceptualizations.
> 
> Si easily sees the difference between how things are and how they have always been, and generally prefers things to be how they've always been, so naturally SJs are more uncomfortable with new concepts & ideas. Se simply sees things for what they are, and doesn't project any other image on to it. Therefore SPs usually don't mind ideas & concepts so much, we just won't be overly excited about them until they become a reality.


Yeah, it's definitely true that SPs and SJs are very different, but it still annoys me when people hate on the SJs. Of course I can't find it for the life of me, but @Jawz wrote a really fantastic post in the INFJ subforum about how ESFJs in particular get a really bad rap when they're actually really incredible people and they're good at so many things that are just literally impossible for me to do. Some of it is that I'm not interested in them, but some of it is also that I straight up just do not have those skills. Just look at how awesome @Stephen is! He's always my go-to ISTJ because I've seen more of his posts than anyone else's, but there are a lot of really fantastic SJs on this forum alone, let alone out in the real world.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

knittigan said:


> Well, since ESFJs aren't inherently unstable, then clearly the individuals that you're describing _are not representative_. None of the ESFJs I know are unstable in any way whatsoever.


I'm not saying they are inherently unstable... but most ...well actaully most SFJs I know are very emotional.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I'm notsaying they are inherently unstable... but most ...we actaully most SFJs I know are very emotional.


I'm still not seeing your point. Being emotional also doesn't make you unstable.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Kitzara said:


> Fair enough then. The only problem I have with intuitives is when they come up with tons of ingenious ideas and theories, and get pretty excited over thoughts of them, but if one of them were to become a reality, they would no longer find it quite as interesting and would then move on to the next idea or concept. And it just makes me think, "Cant you be happy with the world the way it is?"


NO!!! What makes us happy is changing things and innovation! So don't judge us for what we do best, what we live for.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

TaylorS said:


> HAHAHAHA, Jung actually says pretty much the same thing in his description of Ne! :laughing:


Haha, yeah, Jung does talk about that. How Ne users always need something to be "new". They'll dive into a project and then ditch it once they figure it out.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Eleventeenth said:


> @_Stephen_
> 
> I read Jung's introverted sensation description today - I then went to the library and checked out his "Psychological Types" and re-read the other functions. First, the Si description was enlightening. I have a good friend and a grandpa who are ISTJ and I could see a lot of them in the description. But, I have a question for you. I think people (including myself) tend to "see" ISTJ's as really good at memorizing facts, remembering fine details of past events, etc. For instance, my ISTJ friend is a CPA - he know the IRS tax code inside and out. Any question you pose to him on taxes, he's able to give you the code and tell you how to proceed. They're both also very, very good at managing/focusing on smaller details. ISFJ's seem similar to me - I've known a few of them. They are less "technical" than ISTJ's but they still have a really good nose for working through the finer details. But, I didn't get a lot of this kind of stuff from Jung's Si description. He talked more about the subjective, personalized nature of the perception ("devaluing the object", etc.). I see this with the ISTJ's I know as well - but I won't go into that now. I'm mainly wondering why you think that an ISTJ would be great with details, such as a CPA for instance? Is that a strength of Si? It certainly seems to be, but I'd rather hear the explanation straight from an ISTJ than coming to own conclusions. Jung focused more on how Si will perceive things in the environment like houses, cars, people, etc. I suppose things like tax codes could fall into this category as well...(maybe Si allows the user to make and remember a detailed "mental image" of the things it has seen or learned??)...but I guess I'm just looking for some further explanation on how you think it all fits in with Si. Any thoughts?


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for mentioning what Jung actually said!!!

I am an Si-Dom and have strong emotional reactions (remember, emotion is NOT Jungian Feeling) to perceptions that is totally out of proportion to the actual thing that was percived.

Ni is very similar, except that the out-of proportion reaction is to a mental image that comes out of the blue and does not necessarily have any logical similarity to the actual object perceived.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

Khys said:


> it's hard for me to empathize. i have a near eidactic memory, so I remember where i put everything. (i say "near" because it's not as good as some i've seen where they can look at a page for 30 seconds and then tell you what words were on the page..but i can replay just about every moment of my life in my head and visualize small details) i just visualize my steps backward.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious....how many Ne or Ni types have photographic memories?


I've always had a really good memory, to the point to where my ESFJ and ESTJ relatives say, "How do you remember that stuff in such detail from when you were 5 years old?" I don't know that I would consider it a photographic memory though. I always used to attribute my memory to Ti, but I think it must be more related to Si. And I'm only Si tertiary. The ESFJ's and ESTJ's that I know are Si-aux and they think I have a really impressive memory. But, I do think my ISTJ friend has a better memory than I do. So, who knows.


----------



## Eleventeenth (Aug 24, 2011)

TaylorS said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for mentioning what Jung actually said!!!
> 
> I am an Si-Dom and have strong emotional reactions (remember, emotion is NOT Jungian Feeling) to perceptions that is totally out of proportion to the actual thing that was percived.


What would be an example of a strong reaction to a perception that is totally out of proportion to the thing being perceived? Like, seeing a beautiful sunset and being totally overcome with emotion...or crying? Or smelling some good food in the oven and getting really, really excited because it smells REALLY great?


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

I am INFJ, but I use Si over Se. It's helpful, especially for getting through course with decent marks and no study, but like Stephen, I could remember something from 10 years ago... But only if a piece of memory is brought up. Also, in studies memory was shown to be plastic, the mere act of picking them back up means you can change things about them so it is slightly different the next time you bring it up, as in the case of trauma victims, the more a traumatic memory is reviewed, the more fear is associated with this memory, usually the traumatic event has less of an impact than the memory built around it later on.
Still, very useful skill for individuals to have, a tonne of history comes from people 40-50 years after the fact who can provide very precise and clear details about the events. In fact Pliny the Younger comes to mind, a person who wrote an account 20 years after the Versuvius eruption, and described flawlessly a Pyroclastic flow, something geologists and indeed contemporaries of Pliny found impossible, was found to be true nearly 2000 years later.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Eleventeenth said:


> What would be an example of a strong reaction to a perception that is totally out of proportion to the thing being perceived? Like, seeing a beautiful sunset and being totally overcome with emotion...or crying? Or smelling some good food in the oven and getting really, really excited because it smells REALLY great?


Yeah, but it's usually not that outwardly obvious. Emotion really isn't the best word, I guess, "Impression" describes it better, what the object invokes within the person rather than the perception itself.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

TaylorS said:


> What the object invokes within the person *rather than the perception itself*.


Yo bein' such a Si dominant. :wink:

Se: The fireplace is comforting because it just feels that way on my skin right now and comforting is a good word to describe it (damn depicting Se is hard, I still probably made that introverted).

Si: The fireplace is comforting because I feel that sensation on my skin that is called warmth- and warmth is a comforting thing.


----------



## LiquidCool (Feb 26, 2011)

Eleventeenth said:


> @_Stephen_
> 
> I read Jung's introverted sensation description today - I then went to the library and checked out his "Psychological Types" and re-read the other functions. First, the Si description was enlightening. I have a good friend and a grandpa who are ISTJ and I could see a lot of them in the description. But, I have a question for you. I think people (including myself) tend to "see" ISTJ's as really good at memorizing facts, remembering fine details of past events, etc. For instance, my ISTJ friend is a CPA - he know the IRS tax code inside and out. Any question you pose to him on taxes, he's able to give you the code and tell you how to proceed. They're both also very, very good at managing/focusing on smaller details. ISFJ's seem similar to me - I've known a few of them. They are less "technical" than ISTJ's but they still have a really good nose for working through the finer details. But, I didn't get a lot of this kind of stuff from Jung's Si description. He talked more about the subjective, personalized nature of the perception ("devaluing the object", etc.). I see this with the ISTJ's I know as well - but I won't go into that now. I'm mainly wondering why you think that an ISTJ would be great with details, such as a CPA for instance? Is that a strength of Si? It certainly seems to be, but I'd rather hear the explanation straight from an ISTJ than coming to own conclusions. Jung focused more on how Si will perceive things in the environment like houses, cars, people, etc. I suppose things like tax codes could fall into this category as well...(maybe Si allows the user to make and remember a detailed "mental image" of the things it has seen or learned??)...but I guess I'm just looking for some further explanation on how you think it all fits in with Si. Any thoughts?


Honestly, I don't believe that this is related to Si.

Becoming a CPA (generally) takes a lot of time and experience working with the tax code. Simply calculating one's personal federal income taxes *correctly* based on the Code (IRC - Internal Revenue Code) requires a relatively sophisticated understanding of the Code. Add regular experience working with the Code and perhaps multiple classes referring directly to certain sections of the Code and eventually you will probably learn/memorize the rules and how they apply depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Sometimes I hate MBTI because it's not fully formed based on Jung's cognitive function theory, and there's dispute even within the theory as to directions of functions and conflicting information between branches of the theories.


The MBTI is simpler and easier for beginners than the more complicated cognitive functions.
So it has its place, it is almost the basic standard before you start to dig further.

The MBTI is a simplified system so it happens that stereotypes arise.



Khys said:


> the problem i have with iNtuitives is that they can sit down and have the most amazing conversation in which they pull in thousands of insights and ideas they've picked up from here or there or wherever, BUT THEY CAN'T KEEP TRACK OF THEIR DAMN KEYS.


:laughing: I learned it already in my childhood (not to loose my Keys) or is it just my Sixish attitude?


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Eleventeenth said:


> What do you think makes them good at this kind of work? Or why do you think an ISTJ would enjoy this kind of work? Is it the Si-Te combo?


I think that a Si dom is generally less inclined to be bored by routine than other types, which may make it easier for us to stick with something other people might walk away from. That may sound like the same thing, but I'm drawing a distinction here between enjoying something and not being annoyed enough by it to stop. I get annoyed by lots of things, I just generally don't let it make me stop if I've decided the task is important, like my job. In many descriptions you'll see things like, "an ISTJ will accomplish anything they set their mind to." I can be very, very stubborn. 

In comparison, as was earlier mentioned, Ne doms are described by Jung as getting easily bored and distracted by routine. Most of what I do here is the same thing over and over again. Delete problem posts, move threads around, correct typos in thread titles. I get a bit of enjoyment out of the creation of order. We perceive things in our own subjective way (Si) and judge them on our understanding of the way the world objectively is (Te). The result is a personality that enjoys the creation of order in the world around us. I could see accounting working that way too.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> I've been told by my sensing friends that I'm weird, overly passionate about silly things (like politics, meaning of life, the news). The fact that I'm not traditional bothers them, like it's some sort of insult.
> 
> I do have a lot of sensing friends so they must like something.


 
I also have an interest in politics and the meaning of life. However, that doesn't mean I'm an intuitive. I think S/N is more related to how one sees the world, rather than the type of interests.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

aus2020 said:


> I also have an interest in politics and the meaning of life. However, that doesn't mean I'm an intuitive. I think S/N is more related to how one sees the world, rather than the type of interests.


I believe that some sensors do care about things like that but they never want to discuss it as much. Or maybe they just don't like discussing it with me, who knows? Admit it though, you do think we are weird.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Eleventeenth said:


> I think people (including myself) tend to "see" ISTJ's as really good at memorizing facts, remembering fine details of past events, etc. For instance, my ISTJ friend is a CPA - he know the IRS tax code inside and out. Any question you pose to him on taxes, he's able to give you the code and tell you how to proceed ... I'm mainly wondering why you think that an ISTJ would be great with details, such as a CPA for instance? Is that a strength of Si?





LiquidCool said:


> Honestly, I don't believe that this is related to Si.
> 
> Becoming a CPA (generally) takes a lot of time and experience working with the tax code. Simply calculating one's personal federal income taxes *correctly* based on the Code (IRC - Internal Revenue Code) requires a relatively sophisticated understanding of the Code. Add regular experience working with the Code and perhaps multiple classes referring directly to certain sections of the Code and eventually you will probably learn/memorize the rules and how they apply depending on the circumstances.





Stephen said:


> I think that a Si dom is generally less inclined to be bored by routine than other types, which may make it easier for us to stick with something other people might walk away from. That may sound like the same thing, but I'm drawing a distinction here between enjoying something and not being annoyed enough by it to stop. I get annoyed by lots of things, I just generally don't let it make me stop if I've decided the task is important, like my job. In many descriptions you'll see things like, "an ISTJ will accomplish anything they set their mind to." I can be very, very stubborn.
> 
> In comparison, as was earlier mentioned, Ne doms are described by Jung as getting easily bored and distracted by routine. Most of what I do here is the same thing over and over again. Delete problem posts, move threads around, correct typos in thread titles. I get a bit of enjoyment out of the creation of order. We perceive things in our own subjective way (Si) and judge them on our understanding of the way the world objectively is (Te). The result is a personality that enjoys the creation of order in the world around us. I could see accounting working that way too.


Yes, this is Si - or more specifically, Si-Te. ISTJs often focus on a narrow field of study to the point that they become experts in that field - which often surprises the ISTJ as that was not their original goal. Accounting and IRC, with its focus on black and white and the detail required makes the field attractive to ISTJs. Our tendency to know the component parts and then to reassemble those components into a whole system, is perfectly suited for this type of work. Additionally, to echo what Stephen said, we don't lose our focus when dealing with minutiae as easily as some other types.

OT: Intuitives are fine by me. I will call them out if the conversation gets too random by saying something like, "That was a hard left turn there. You just lost all of your cargo off of the wagon." That usually gives them pause and they'll ask, "Did I lose you?" Which gives me an opportunity to explain that I need a little more information to arrive at the same place they are.

When intuitives get involved in theories and what if scenarios, I do lose interest if there is not an objective or application of the information that is relatively certain to impact our existence in our lifetime. Establish a practical application, and I'm interested in whatever theory an intuitive wishes to discuss. BTW, this is different for Se and Si users, in that Se users are much more open to discussing a theory for the sake of discussion.

Where I struggle with types is more along the lines of someone that has different values and a strong feeling preference. I tend to view that as a difficulty in achieving a workable level of objectivity.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

What @niss has to say about N/S being less problematic than T/F is interesting to me - I can agree in some respects - after all, the N/S functions are just irrational perceiving functions, so they're going to very wildly from person to person and be hard to define in people, while the judgment functions are much clearer, and obviously, the judgmental aspect of them is going to be more problematic - at least to me as a Pi dom dealing with F types. I think Fe doms are among the hardest people for me to relate to (I've still had Fe dom friends, but not many compared to other types), since I don't consciously use the function, and also, they are dominant judging types. Fi doms aren't all that problematic for me (I've had many more close friends of the Fi-dom variety, and I doubt this is any coincidence, since I'm an Fi tert. type) - until I run into inferior Te in most cases, then the clashes get heavy (of course, some Fi doms will be better with inferior Te than others, no kidding) - in some ways, the Fi-Se nature of ISFPs is easier for me to deal with than the Fi-Ne nature of INFPs, since Se can resemble Te more than Ne (that's what @fourtines points out a lot) - the S in SF types often makes me more comfortable around them, oddly enough, than the N in NFs, since the SF types take more F issues at face value, I've noticed, and don't really have a scarily abstracted F side that makes me really uncomfortable with what I'm dealing with at times (I'm not saying this about all NFs, but it's happened before, with some NFs I know seeing offenses to their feelings in things that I couldn't even *predict* would be offensive, while the SFs tend to be more...direct with their feelings, I've noticed).


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

With this: 










OT: I don't have a problem with you guys. I think the world is all balance, we need innovators to come up with new, refreshing ideas, and also people to carry them out.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Stephen said:


> I think that a Si dom is generally less inclined to be bored by routine than other types, which may make it easier for us to stick with something other people might walk away from. That may sound like the same thing, but I'm drawing a distinction here between enjoying something and not being annoyed enough by it to stop. I get annoyed by lots of things, I just generally don't let it make me stop if I've decided the task is important, like my job. In many descriptions you'll see things like, "an ISTJ will accomplish anything they set their mind to." I can be very, very stubborn.


That is true. Sometimes, if you do something for too long, it's bound to be routine, even if it's the most exciting, thrill seeking job in the world. But to me, it's important to follow it through.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> I believe that some sensors do care about things like that but they never want to discuss it as much. Or maybe they just don't like discussing it with me, who knows? Admit it though, you do think we are weird.


S/N, T/F, etc. have their own advantages, disadvantages and idiosyncracies. With politics, stereotypically sensing types see problems as being primarily related to local issues, whereas intuitives can often see problems in terms of global issues. However, that doesn't prevent different types from coming to the same conclusions, in regards to problem solving.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

MelanieM said:


> I believe that some sensors do care about things like that but they never want to discuss it as much. Or maybe they just don't like discussing it with me, who knows? Admit it though, you do think we are weird.


I have a friend who sometimes gets into very philosophical moods where he ponders the meaning of life. I am one of the few people who don't think that's strange (in fact I at first treated it _too_ much it like it was normal; I learned that just because something's healthy for me doesn't mean that it's a good thing for someone else).


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> What niss has to say about N/S being less problematic than T/F is interesting to me - I can agree in some respects - after all, the N/S functions are just irrational perceiving functions, so they're going to very wildly from person to person


I can vouch for this, because like Niss, my ISTJ mother has the "privilege" of trying to follow me sometimes, I'm probably as random as the most stereotypical Ne types.



JungyesMBTIno said:


> I think Fe doms are among the hardest people for me to relate to (I've still had Fe dom friends, but not many compared to other types), since I don't consciously use the function, and also, they are dominant judging types.


I imagine I would too unless just in a passing sort of conversation, actually.



JungyesMBTIno said:


> Fi doms aren't all that problematic for me (I've had many more close friends of the Fi-dom variety, and I doubt this is any coincidence, since I'm an Fi tert. type) - until I run into inferior Te in most cases, then the clashes get heavy (of course, some Fi doms will be better with inferior Te than others, no kidding) - in some ways, the Fi-Se nature of ISFPs is easier for me to deal with than the Fi-Ne nature of INFPs, since Se can resemble Te more than Ne (that's what fourtines points out a lot) - the S in SF types often makes me more comfortable around them, oddly enough, than the N in NFs, since the SF types take more F issues at face value, I've noticed, and don't really have a scarily abstracted F side that makes me really uncomfortable with what I'm dealing with at times (I'm not saying this about all NFs, but it's happened before, with some NFs I know seeing offenses to their feelings in things that I couldn't even *predict* would be offensive, while the SFs tend to be more...direct with their feelings, I've noticed).


Maybe also because xNTJs and xSFPs share the same functions. I've noticed that sort of thing for myself anyway. Often the people you'd think I would get along least with I find a great level of compatibility with. I have one friend who is likely an IxTJ of some sort and although others find him difficult most of the time, I get along wonderfully with him  When he breaks out the Te when I'm feeling rotten it can be irritating, but otherwise everything is hunky dory. It seems like if I share at least the judging functions with others of basically the same beliefs, not always, that I can get along with pretty much anyone of either N or S. Like you, I find some Fi types frighteningly intense and exhausting, also Se. Too much of anything really is too much for me! Your issue might be dealing also with less balanced people as well. They'd also be less likely to be easily offended except maybe in a bad spell. I like it when you _can't_ tell what a person's personality type is unless you do some serious digging into their psyches, they're the best to get along with! So you can see why I don't see the big issue with S vs N either. I get along with all types for different reasons. Variety really is the spice of life!  

*Oooh that sounds so cliche, but it's actually true so it's ok!*


----------



## shefa (Aug 23, 2012)

Why are all the intuitives talking about sensors on this thread?!!! I want to know what sensors think of us!!! Sensors, please come hither.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I like intuitives just fine. My only real "problem" when interacting with them has been that I seem to get bored with a topic much faster than my intuitive friends do, which causes me to want to move on to the next topic while they want to keep on talking about the same thing more. I don't have any trouble following an "N" 's train of thought, contrary to popular (stereotypical) belief about sensors; I just don't always want to play caboose to them :wink:


----------



## Starlequin (Nov 28, 2012)

Sometimes my bf annoys me because he sees interconnectedness and patterns in ways that I just don't find rational. He'll see a series of compelling synchronicities and intuitively believe things like the government was secretly behind 9/11.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

I have more friends with a sensing preference that ones with an intuitive preference. I've often found that when I'm with other intuitives we can end up 'talking around' each other. We go off on tangents and discuss the connections, sometimes to the exclusion of understanding anything other than the guesses we've made through intuition. We don't always make great friends because we don't properly connect with what each other is saying.

I've been told by my sensing friends that they find it fun that I go off on tangents and make silly connections. Generally they have no trouble following what I'm saying. They're often better at understanding what I'm saying than vice-versa... They seem to genuinely enjoy wondering about things on occasion with no thought for anything but what we hypothetically pose. I think they find it fun because times of pure speculation are like a game for them. It's exercising muscles that they have without having to worry about whether they can win a race with them or escape from predators. It's not the same for me because my perceptions dominate my outlook. I get too attached to my thoughts. For this I envy them. I often feel like they have more understandng of the world than me because they see more variation in it. All I see is what I think I see.

In return, I like that they get me to forget about what I think is true and face what I'm actually aware of. My ISFP friend constantly forces me to accept that I don't always know what's going on with my relationships with people and that I can't know exactly what they think and want. It's refreshing to have someone remind me that my thoughts AREN'T always about anything.

I may be overstepping the mark here, but I see the comments made by sensors in this thread to be displaying a similar attitude of 'Yes we can understand you, in fact we often appreciate you. To us it can seem like you're a bit too hung up on what probably doesn't affect you as much as you think it does, but we certainly don't dislke you for this or hold it against you'.


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Of course it depends on the intuitive and whether they're Ne or Ni. But in general I get exhausted if the conversation is going in too many different directions or if there's too much speculation or possibility. I love facts, I love information, I love looking at what is and not what may be.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Bast said:


> I like intuitives just fine. My only real "problem" when interacting with them has been that I seem to get bored with a topic much faster than my intuitive friends do, which causes me to want to move on to the next topic while they want to keep on talking about the same thing more. I don't have any trouble following an "N" 's train of thought, contrary to popular (stereotypical) belief about sensors; I just don't always want to play caboose to them :wink:


Same here except my problems are actually with other sensors wanting to talk about the same things for an extended period of time. I mean, I know of some who can spend 20 minutes debating about something totally mundane and I think, who cares.


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

I've so far gotten on well with someone of just about every N type.

S types are of course better though ; )


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

The good of intuitives: They're good at coming up with theories (may or may not turn out to be true), and they can often see things that can't be noticed physically

The bad of intuitives: They're often (not always) physically weak and clumsy and tend to have trouble seeing things as they are.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Yo bein' such a Si dominant. :wink:
> 
> Se: The fireplace is comforting because it just feels that way on my skin right now and comforting is a good word to describe it (damn depicting Se is hard, I still probably made that introverted).
> 
> Si: The fireplace is comforting because I feel that sensation on my skin that is called warmth- and warmth is a comforting thing.


From my vantage point, both descriptions sound like Si to me. I'm limited in my experience with Se, so any SP types can correct me if I'm wrong, but when I'm aware of my Se, I see the fireplace as one piece of an entire ensemble of sights and sounds and smells and tastes and conversations, that all come together in this elaborate dance creating a unique experience. I see the fireplace as something that produces sounds, and colors, and smells that create such a cozy feel in a home, but the way I view the fireplace changes depending on the rest of the environment. An external stimulus doesn't affect me the same way twice, because each time, it's in a different setting. Even if it's in the same place, the weather is different, the day is different the feel is different.


----------



## rd93 (Jul 14, 2012)

I tried to force myself to simplify, but failure again.

In regards to intuitives: 

Specifically, I find that Ni can sometimes make me uncomfortable when I'm subjected to its burning ray of soul vision, and Ne can drive me crazy when my ENTP friend drives herself mad with negative possibilities to a situation she's fussing over and pulls me into it. Mostly though, I view it as something I lack, (more so Ni than Ne) and that always bothered me; I yearn to understand everything. 

The "what if" routine can sometimes lose my interest, and I no longer wish to continue discussing a topic. For the most part, I like to make things happen. So if an intuitive friend starts theorizing, I feel inclined to start acting. It can work well collaboratively at times. On the other hand, the person that I can hold a never-ending conversation about anything with is my INFJ sister. 

She is also a little bit disconnected with her surroundings at times, and when it comes to practical matters, it makes me happy to be useful in remembering details, keeping us from getting lost, helping her fix something, etc. So I never really minded the lack of concern with immediate reality; I've sometimes felt that I'm too in touch with reality. 


In regards to sensors: 

I've seen sensors become quite content in menial lives, just simply doing. Sometimes they may not even realize it. Among the sensors, SJ in particular do truly have a greater affinity for being grounded, concrete, in the moment, etc., and are probably more likely to appear as having less 'depth'. If there are more of them in the population, you’re likely to come across more of them that enjoy a 'shallow' and relatively realistic life; likely because they can become caught in their web of traditions. This tends to root itself deeply in the thought process for some SJs. 
SJs generally just need to break from this traditionalist thinking. They can be conditioned by a thought for years and not even realize it. Once they step outside of the box they so carefully crafted around themselves, a world of ideas and understanding is available, and they can become quite insightful. Just have to keep a tight leash on that J (or probably Si), drawing them towards routine and always trying to make them come to conclusions about everything. Perhaps this really only applies to xSFJs or maybe just ESFJs, or possibly even just me; I can’t speak for all of the S-types.

I suppose I may also give people the impression that I'm shallow and unconcerned with deeper matters, which is directly a result of Fe dominating in my conversations with others, and I tend to speak without thinking; it just comes naturally to make ‘socially pleasant’ conversation. I usually dilute my personality for other people and just make agreeable conversation with them and focus on making them comfortable. I’m usually only focusing on the other person and working around them. This is something that I'm trying to put a leash on; it contributed greatly to me being fake with people, and ultimately led to shallow relationships that I didn't really care about. 


Also, a lack of deep thinking is greatly attributed to the way most people generally are, and to the way our modern society has conditioned itself into a materialistic, 'perfected' commercial society. People don’t think.


Sorry for all this^
I probably went way off topic in some places..


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

So many Sensors in my school and they all think I'm IRRITATING TO THE CORE. They need to see us intuitives in the equation too, you know! XD


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> From my vantage point, both descriptions sound like Si to me. I'm limited in my experience with Se, so any SP types can correct me if I'm wrong, but when I'm aware of my Se, I see the fireplace as one piece of an entire ensemble of sights and sounds and smells and tastes and conversations, that all come together in this elaborate dance creating a unique experience. I see the fireplace as something that produces sounds, and colors, and smells that create such a cozy feel in a home, but the way I view the fireplace changes depending on the rest of the environment. An external stimulus doesn't affect me the same way twice, because each time, it's in a different setting. Even if it's in the same place, the weather is different, the day is different the feel is different.


What fireplace? There's FIRE! and I can throw in wood! Fire+Wood = yiiihahhh!


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

Generally I hold no opinion. I take everything as it comes to some degree.

Things that some N's do that annoy me:

Trying desperately to be unique. - If you have to try then you aren't.
Believing they're superior - earn that right or don't, but just because a type profile says something doesn't make it true in *your* case.
Being too idealistic. - In my opinion this is different to optimism, which I have no problem with.

Things I like about some N's:

Giving me another way of looking at things.
Giving me inspiration which I can take and make my own.

Of course these aren't exhaustive lists.


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> From my vantage point, both descriptions sound like Si to me. I'm limited in my experience with Se, so any SP types can correct me if I'm wrong, but when I'm aware of my Se, I see the fireplace as one piece of an entire ensemble of sights and sounds and smells and tastes and conversations, that all come together in this elaborate dance creating a unique experience. I see the fireplace as something that produces sounds, and colors, and smells that create such a cozy feel in a home, but the way I view the fireplace changes depending on the rest of the environment. An external stimulus doesn't affect me the same way twice, because each time, it's in a different setting. Even if it's in the same place, the weather is different, the day is different the feel is different.



This is also annoying to me ='D
Making things poetic when it doesn't need to be.


My experience of Se in the Fireplace situation:
I see the colour of the flame. I see the flame flickering in a particular way. I see the colour(s) of the mantle piece. I see the textures of the wood, etc.
I feel the heat. I feel the texture of the mantle piece (surrounding the fireplace. Mine is wood and ceramic).
I hear the distinctive flickering flame sound.

It's not about the meaning or abstract things like how it makes you feel cozy. That would be Ni I assume.


----------



## SlenderMan (Nov 6, 2013)

I see most of them as lacking common sense, being out of touch with reality, bad analytical ability, bad objectivity, bad logic. Hence why they think they are superior. The exception being ENTJs.


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

Another thing that annoys me:

Living too much in the future. - I'm thinking of one person in particular here. He wont spend money because he's so focused on what else he could spend it on or need it for. JUST BUY THE THING YOU WANT!!


I really want to find out what N's find annoying/rewarding about S' now.


----------



## lilpixieofterror (Oct 24, 2013)

I've worked really hard on maintaining that flake persona. Glad other Intuitives work as hard at it too.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

Not only one way of thinking applies to a person. I do a lot of things stereotypical of an intuitive. I rarely pay attention to the present, and contemplate what will occur eventually. Though, I am classified as a sensor, as I find many of my own thoughts to often be a waste of time (if I do not act on them), and I am outwardly pragmatic rather than idealistic. 

Innovation can be a valuable thing, but some people who rely too much on their own intuition have the most outlandish or even useless propositions. I resigned from my school's architectural program four years ago, never able to convince myself that the projects they gave me were remotely practical, while uncomfortable with the "revolutionary" way of thinking that was ironically force-fed to students (that and I sucked at making models).  I see some of the things that they make in the architectural program by today's students, and rather than being impressed with the effort and craftsmanship of their work, I just ask myself "What purpose could this monstrosity possibly serve if it was miraculously built?"


----------



## theowlcaptain (Jul 16, 2014)

When I talk about something besides the weather or gossip, sensors would give me a very confused look and I would have to revert back to small talk. A sad thing I have very few friends who are Ns.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

theowlcaptain said:


> When I talk about something besides the weather or gossip, sensors would give me a very confused look and I would have to revert back to small talk. A sad thing I have very few friends who are Ns.


You are gossiping right here, deep intuitive person.


----------



## dianamodel3 (Jul 18, 2014)

excalibird said:


> So I'm sure this question has been asked already... but I couldn't find it.
> 
> So I've got a question for all the Sensors. How do you see Intutives?
> 
> ...


Wow good questions 
Cuz i am an intuitive who has had some problems with sensors 
Everytime i talk to them i feel very isolated and frustrated


----------



## dianamodel3 (Jul 18, 2014)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I'm an intuitive. And just like to offer my own opinion on this. In my experiences, sensors are more focused on what's going on in the moment. There thoughts (if any ) aren't very deep. They are probably thinking about what they are going to do after they get off of PerC. I don't really think they focus their attention, like you would, on how others view the world. It's more simplistic for them. It's more black and white for them with a lot less gray. Again, sensors are going to tell you something way different, but it's just the way I view them.


Haha lol if any


----------



## dianamodel3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Miss Scarlet said:


> NO!!! What makes us happy is changing things and innovation! So don't judge us for what we do best, what we live for.


Haha we love change
Life without change is life without any hope


----------



## zanderp (Dec 14, 2015)

I made a post kind of like this but I like yours more. Mine was worded in a way that brought out some really angry people. I wanted to edit it to make it more like this, but I didn't realize it was such a problem until I couldn't edit it anymore. I explained my views with more clarity throughout the thread and I still wish I could have somehow featured my other posts in the thread at the top, so people knew I wasn't just some typist jerk. But I requested to close the thread after I got one particularly rude comment from an ESFP who attacked my character as a person. That's when I realized it had gotten out of hand and some people just can't handle subjective experiences.


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

OP, here's a snippet of insight. Intuitives who do this. You know who you are.

* If an intuitive cannot talk to a sensor:
Intuitive----> Go talk to someone else. You are suppose to see this coming. 

_But don't do this._ Claim sensors have low intuition instead. 

* If an intuitive ever marries a sensor:
Intuitive---> claim the sensor as an intuitive. 

Never give them credit. 

* If an intuitive spawns from a sensor family:
Intuitive----->declare genes actually came from the magic dinosaur.

* If a sensor challenges an intuitive with facts:
Intuitive----> make up statistics on the spot and relay said statistics with conviction.

*i.e.* Don't you know 80% of intuitives are actual aliens from the plant Hippocranius shipped to earth in a vending machine? This makes intuitives superior to sensors because of transmutation without spawning from an actual vagina. And you know what? Vending machines are cool!


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

On mbti sites my problem with intuitives is this direct mindset in general...

"Ok but now I'm going to say the problem I have with Sensors. I'm really sorry if this offends... Sensors are more 'limited' in their thinking than Intuitives. Intuitives' thoughts sort of bound ahead past where Sensors seem to be able to reach/be willing to go."

That in itself is a very limited way of thinking if you consider the functions.
Example
An Ne dom like an Enxp can usually expand on fantasy novels and extended math arenas and just in general the possibilities outside of reality as we see it. But they are not necessarily all knowing on expanding generally (something that could be more Ti and less intuitve related). I am not picking on Ne doms I was using that as an example so often I find the Ne doms who are too narrow in their outlook actually limit their ability to perceive. And it can actually create a blinder. Ni can have a similar effect if the dom user has a god complex. And in those cases I would argue they might reach deep in their specialty but fall short if they are too confident on being all knowing. Which really is pretty limiting in such cases. 

The most evolved people try and get a handle on their tert functions for sure and delve in understanding their inferior even if they cannot fully get it and do not ride the coat tails of their dom or aux functions. Regardless of type.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

donkeybals said:


> Well, I'm an intuitive. And just like to offer my own opinion on this. In my experiences, sensors are more focused on what's going on in the moment. There thoughts (if any ) aren't very. It's more simplistic for them. It's more black and white for them with a lot less gray. Again, sensors are going to tell you something way different, but it's just the way I view them.


If you had said the same thing about theists you'd get FAR less backlash. Which is funny considering how we're against typism while saying N types have borderline communist views.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

There are so many different types of intuitives,I can't really see them in the same way.Even in the same Dominant function types,there are big differences.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I worked in a place that employed both N and S personnel. The two types typically held positions in different professional fields but were required to work together. The professional relationship between the two groups was so poor that the work product and production suffered. To correct this problem, professional instructors were brought in to resolve the conflict using the MBTI and related training.

The key point of the trainers was that given exactly the same information, the two groups would come to different conclusions. The reason for differing conclusions was type, and that the "other" group was not a bunch of (vile identifiers of your choice). The goal was to create mutual tolerance and understanding.

Sensors were regarded by the N's as inferiors and knuckle dragging thugs. They were generally seen as offensive and not welcomed as members of the exclusive N club. The intuitives were seen as arrogant lovers of self, conceited elitists and other terms that would offend some forum participants. Those offensive terms were often factually correct.

For those that live in the here and now, the N's seemed to lack common sense and good judgement. They often saw themselves above the rules. For example, a smug and self-adoring N had in his possession ultra-sensitive documents the required extreme care and safeguarding. Their loss could potentially negatively impact every American citizen. Arriving at an extraordinarily delicate meeting regarding these documents, the N exited his cab and left the documents behind. A common S had to chase down the cab on foot through the busy streets of New York City to recover them. This, after being repeatedly warned to safeguard the documents without fail.

N's often appeared to be mentally projected into the future, and seemingly unaware of the here and now. While cerebrally hashing out lofty concepts N's could be seen stepping into busy Washington, D.C.. streets oblivious to traffic. S types could only chuckle as the N's were forced to return to reality to save themselves. This happened regularly and was almost seen as street theater.

The S types were also stuck on themselves and could equal the N's in arrogance. They had arrived at a professional peak and displayed a measure of contempt for their seemingly unfocused counterparts. To be sure, some of the criticism of the N's was merited. The S types were firmly anchored in the immediate and not attuned to grand schemes.

The MBTI training program was so successful that employees were given MBTI presentations whenever they entered formal training status, which could be six to ten times during a career. Employees of different types did work better together and the workplace was much improved.

N's and the S types actually became aware of each other's strengths and often used them accordingly. The N's produced ideas and concepts without addressing details. The S types put flesh on the bones of what the N's proposed. Not every idea became reality. No one expected that they would, but overall, things became much better.

MBTI was a professional success.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

Intuitives can make assumptions and get riled up about it. It's impressive that they can pump their blood pressure high or low or just be serene just by making assumptions. Sometimes, their assumptions are right and sometimes it is dead wrong. The guess work, however, is handy when you don't have access to concrete facts to draw conclusion about certain things in life. 


Intuitives can get carried away. But there's an upside to it - they let you see there's still options. Sometimes far fetched but if it's the only thing I've got left it's worth trying than not trying. 


Their obsession with novelty can get a bit frustrating, especially when it's not required; when you just want to get things done, get it over with. But it's very helpful when want an upgrade. 


They have a habit of drawing conclusion a bit too fast. They don't worry about facts but rather determine that facts will fit their conclusion, which they are going to find out. They like to gamble that way. However, this approach helps me to get an idea of what I'm suppose to be working at, getting into. 


The intuitives' habit of referencing, alluding rather than saying things for the way it is can make their views distorted, twisted. Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. But this way of thinking serves me as a vanguard for or against subtleties. 


They love to postulate theories but don't quite really know how to make them work. But if you have the means and resources to get things done and you are looking for something that's going to catapult your cause, I'd love have an intuitive mind around.


----------



## Lupus Rex (Jun 27, 2016)

S Typse can't be generalized just like N typed can't be. First, there is a big difference between Se and Si just as there is a big difference between Ni and Ne.
Se lves in the present moment. Very focused on it's surroundings and on what it wants right now. That's why Se doms tend to be very hedonistic. They just live in the moment and often don't think of consequences. They are great at improvising because they are so spontaneous. Se types are not stupid, they are just inteligent in a different way. I would usually be seen as quite stupid by Se types because I lack that Se intelligence.
Ne types on the other hand function quite differently. Ne is an extraverted perceiving function just like Se but unlike Se it doesn't focus on the direct physical world but more on the connections between perceived information. It puts information in a bigger picture and is thus able to look behind the curtains. Se fails at that.
Si perceives the world but compares perceived information to an already existing database. Hence Si doms are often focused on the past and seem to be stuck there. Everything is compared to an already existing world view. It's very hard to convince a Si dom to change their ways if the way they already know is working for them. They are very repelled by change.
Ni also relates perceived information to already present psychic material. But this material is very interpretive. Ni doms use perceived information to come up with whole new ideas and scenarios. Those are completely subjective. Ni doesn't stay objective like Ne does. Ni users are great at "foreseeing" the future because they can think of scenarios that haven't happened before.

I often have the feeling that S types view N types as stupid simply because they have problems focusing on ther immerdiate surroundings and N types vew S types as stupid because they fail to see the bigger picture and have a limited world view. 
But S intelligence and N intelligence is quite different. You have to learn to appreaciate both. N types should be open enough to see the strengths of S types.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

The intuitives I know IRL are fine, many of them are my friends (I probably know more intuitives than sensors, since I chose an orientation in HS that's chosen by intuitives rather than sensors). 
But some of the intuitives I've found on the internet were just unpleasant, and I think that feeling superior to a whole group of people just because the second letter of your myers-briggs type is different just seems pretty stupid and sad to me.

I don't think I'm any stupider than intuitives (just because I'm jogging or playing volleyball instead of explaining you all my theories and thoughts doesn't mean I don't have any, you know) or that intuitives are any stupider than me, we're certainly different, but I don't see how that is negative. And honestly, I've never seen intuitives who weren't obsessed with their mbti types treat me or any other sensor they know as brainless idiots.


----------



## zanderp (Dec 14, 2015)

nestle_bird said:


> And honestly, I've never seen intuitives who weren't obsessed with their mbti types treat me or any other sensor they know as brainless idiots.


It's interesting that you brought this up actually, because that's an important observation.

I'm going to go on more of a feelings tangent here, but I don't think that's just a correlation. I think there's some level of causation with that effect. Because sometimes people will feel rejected by the world for some reason or other, and I think that because of the significantly higher percentage of sensors, it can often be intuitives who feel rejected. So when they find the MBTI, it explains their place in the world, and also groups a mass of people into a category that seems to encompass all of the people who don't understand them. So they feel like they finally have this edge over them in some area. They have some area of intelligence that can be respected.

The confusion comes about, when it seems like the intuitive is stating that they are completely better in all ways because of this one area that they have a deep understanding in. Many of the more developed intuitives understand and separate the categories of intelligence in their minds. That's actually what most of the arguments in these threads are about. Where sensors are defending their intelligence, while intuitives are just trying to postulate and explain where their thoughts differ. Unfortunately, humans also tend to have thoughts of superiority as a mental protection when they feel threatened, which is where the "sensors/intuitives are annoying or dumb" thoughts come from.

The thing is though, there's kind of an underlying understanding among some intuitives that they're only talking about this one category. But by looking at the basic definitions of the words on the screen, they can appear to be only talking about one type of intelligence as the be all end all.

And then you get some intuitives who are not yet on this mental page, and really are viewing themselves as superior. So muddling through all the different points of view can be confusing, unless everyone were to give long synopses of their experiences and conclusions that brought them to their viewpoint.

I think that's also where the difference between intuitives and sensors lies as well. Intuitives' minds are often reeling with these kinds of thoughts subconsciously so they're already seeing a lot of these underlying implications that I've explained, while sensors are more likely to just see the words on the screen.

The truth is, this little essay I wrote is only a small snippet of all the thoughts I have about this subject, and likely the same is true of the OP and many other intuitives who have commented. I think a majority of the intuitives here understand this and are not under the impression that they are better than sensors.


----------



## trinity17 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think this question depends on how extreme of a sensor and how extreme of an intuitive person their counterpart may be. I feel like extreme sensors probably equate intuitives as the divination professor in Harry Potter; in the clouds, unrealistic, "pie-in-the-sky", irritatingly unaware, out-of-it. However, a more moderate or light sensor could see intuitives as interesting and unique individuals with super interesting ideas to bring to the table.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

nestle_bird said:


> The intuitives I know IRL are fine, many of them are my friends (I probably know more intuitives than sensors, since I chose an orientation in HS that's chosen by intuitives rather than sensors).
> But some of the intuitives I've found on the internet were just unpleasant, and I think that feeling superior to a whole group of people just because the second letter of your myers-briggs type is different just seems pretty stupid and sad to me.
> 
> I don't think I'm any stupider than intuitives (just because I'm jogging or playing volleyball instead of explaining you all my theories and thoughts doesn't mean I don't have any, you know) or that intuitives are any stupider than me, we're certainly different, but I don't see how that is negative. And honestly, I've never seen intuitives who weren't obsessed with their mbti types treat me or any other sensor they know as brainless idiots.


_You're_ the one complaining about stereotypes?

Because the idea that intuitives can't possibly enjoy the physical world and spend all day in the clouds is so much more of a reasonable observation.

As you have just shown, it goes both ways:

Some sensors treat me like I'm an idiot too ( wether they are aware of IvS) they have to micro manage everything I do; constantly following me around asking what I am doing and why because they don't understand. I often ignore them because answering them leads to being berated for being " stupid" and doing things that " make no sense."
It can _really_ wear on ones self-esteem. After a life time spent with overbearing sensors I have this stupid psycholgical issue where I _cannot_ get anything done with another person in the room because I know that they are going hover over me and tell me I'm " doing ut wrong." every time I breathe. 

I'm not saying " Oh yeah well sensors are worse!" There is no worse/better. Just different. All different types are capable of being assholes. Don't be an asshole.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

trinity17 said:


> I think this question depends on how extreme of a sensor and how extreme of an intuitive person their counterpart may be. I feel like extreme sensors probably equate intuitives as the divination professor in Harry Potter; in the clouds, unrealistic, "pie-in-the-sky", irritatingly unaware, out-of-it. However, a more moderate or light sensor could see intuitives as interesting and unique individuals with super interesting ideas to bring to the table.


My best freind is an extreme sensor. ( " How extreme IS he?") 

Well, yesterday we tried to go to one if our faveorite restaurants but it was closed. A fire truck was parked in front of it and when got out we both noticed that it smelled like fire.

I thought to myself. " Damn, a fire."

My freind said " Huh. that's weird-but I really want to know why this place is closed down on a Saturday afternoon!" 

And yeah, to be unable to add the two plus two of a fire truck in front of an inexplicably closed restaurant while a strong scent if smoke lingers in the ait is kind of stupid.

But it's no more stupid than an intuitive who is hit by a car because they are unaware that they are in the middle of a free way

Anyone who is entirely, 100% reliant on only S or I probably has a severe mental problem. _No one_ uses only or the other. That's just absurd. Really, think about what a person would be like... yeah, most likely a corpse because just intution or sensing will not give you a complete picture of the world around you.


----------



## Messenian (Jan 22, 2017)

I am an extreme N. I live in my fecking head all the fecking time. One day, this happened at work: 

*female colleague who occupies the desk right next to mine, arrives at the office and starts packing her stuff*

Me: *oblivious, continues typing or w/e the hell I was working on*

*other colleagues from nearby desks kiss and hug my female colleague goodbye*

Me: *still oblivious*

Her: *touch on shoulder* "Well, I guess I will see you again in a few months. Take care xD"
Me: Huh? What? What's happening? 

Her: I've finally packed, will be going now xD
Me: Going where? 
Her: On my maternity leave. It starts tomorrow
Me: *Stares at her belly. Notices the bump* Oh, maternity leave!
Her: Yeah...you know I'm pregnant, right? 
Me: (right until then had not even noticed the growing bump in her belly) Of course I do! Well, all the best, bring the baby by as soon as you can! Can't wait to see it! xD (embarrassed smirk)

...

that's right, I hadn't even noticed a woman's pregnancy even though she sat next to me every day for months. That's beyond retarded!

Anyone who thinks S types are "stupid" because of their attention to the actual, concrete world, should think again :rolling:


Btw I love sensor types, especially Se. You know, those really tuned in to the real world


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> _You're_ the one complaining about stereotypes?
> 
> Because the idea that intuitives can't possibly enjoy the physical world and soend all day in the clouds is so much more of a reasonable observation.
> 
> ...


I never said that intuitives can't enjoy the physical world; in fact, I know many who do.
When I said "just because I'm jogging or playing volleyball instead of explaining you all my theories and thoughts doesn't mean I don't have any" I wasn't referring to intuitives who are not obsessed with their second letter, but to the many individuals I met online who declared their hate for anything physical and that described everything that has to do with your physical body as a waste of time and who thought everyone who enjoyed physical things was just superficial (yes, there are people like that). It's ok to dislike physical matters and not care about them, I don't have anything against it- but if you say that everyone who doesn't agree with you is a superficial idiot, I think that's a bit too extreme.
So yeah, I was referring to these people, not to every intuitive, maybe it wasn't clear, I apologize for that.

About the second part of your post, I can tell you that the same thing happened to me as well. I, too, have been followed around all my life by people who thought I was stupid or weird or did things with no sense. And, surprise: both intuitives and sensors in my life treated me like that. I think that doesn't have to do with me being a sensor rather than an intuitive (or vice versa), but rather just with doing things my own way and not explaining the reasons for everything I do. In a sentence, it has to do with just being me. Are the people who do that to you all sensors? There's not even an idiotic intuitive who treats you like that?

And yeah, everyone can be an asshole, it doesn't have to do with any MBTI letter.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Intuitives are a major part of my life. My family is full of them, so I would have a hard time if I hated them. Not to mention, I'm not an extreme sensor by any means- I can be as daydreamy as some N's- but still more practical and less abstract. 

The S and N divide is not huge at all for me. Sometimes I find it harder to get along with other sensors, but that's only because I'm the only young sensor I know. Using Si while you're in your 20's is different than using it in your 50's, so sometimes we don't even agree with each other.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

nestle_bird said:


> I never said that intuitives can't enjoy the physical world; in fact, I know many who do.
> When I said "just because I'm jogging or playing volleyball instead of explaining you all my theories and thoughts doesn't mean I don't have any" I wasn't referring to intuitives who are not obsessed with their second letter, but to the many individuals I met online who declared their hate for anything physical and that described everything that has to do with your physical body as a waste of time and who thought everyone who enjoyed physical things was just superficial (yes, there are people like that). It's ok to dislike physical matters and not care about them, I don't have anything against it- but if you say that everyone who doesn't agree with you is a superficial idiot, I think that's a bit too extreme.
> So yeah, I was referring to these people, not to every intuitive, maybe it wasn't clear, I apologize for that.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's okay. I know there are people like that. It's pretty much everyone I know and I have to constantly remind them to go the fuck outside. I actually score very high in both I and S. I think I may be an exception to the rule. If not for my ohysical disabilities -and being unable to do what I want- I would not know " Googling" means. I'd be outside too much. 

I only know one N ( not a single " T" which makes for a very frustrating life) and no, she doesn't. I find I have an easy time getting along with INFP's they don't judge. They seem to just assume that I have reasons for doing the way I do and don't ask any questions.

Oh, my Mother is an N and she's the only person in my family who has never micro-managed. She actually left to my own devices for multiple hrs.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

With their eyes. :sighlol:

Intuitives are people too. It's just they are about as over hyped as a new movie. They have their strenghs and weaknesses just like everyone else.


----------

